# Shipping a guitar from the USA caveat.



## stringer (Jun 17, 2009)

Just thought I would share this with the GC community. A friend of mine recently won an ebay auction for a lawsuit era Ibanez copy of a Gibson J-200 ( i think ) The guitar was sent from the Southern USA using the global shipping service, then sent to customs and then finally to my pals place. Apparently when you ship using the global shipping program your item is sent to a distribution center where global shipping confirms that the item is as described by the seller. Up till now the guitar was still fine. Now it's off to customs. The guitar gets opened by customs and SNAP! The neck cracks and the top cracks in several places. It was unplayable. So after a day or so of making calls the end result is that the buyer will have his money refunded, including shipping, and the seller gets to keep his money. So not such a bad result all in all. What my buddy doesn't know yet is what happens with the wrecked guitar. I would imagine that global shipping would probably want it back. Something to remember if you are buying a guitar online. Maybe there could be a note to customs advising them to allow 2 days for guitar to acclimatise before opening? And when you get the guitar take the time to let it acclimatise before you open it, especially in the winter.


----------



## Mike MacLeod (Nov 27, 2006)

That won't happen. Sadly, they couldn't care less. Frankly, the neck will not snap with a humidity issue, and top cracks were unlikely to occur in that setting. The damage could only come from abuse on behalf of the customs folks. This is not unheard of.
My good friend had her Taylor destroyed in a *Calton* case!!!! She arrived at the airport with the guitar in LA. Took a picture of the instrument before handing it over. When she arrived home in Canada, she opened the case in the presence of the airline agent. The lower bout was crushed (treble side) back edge! There was not a mark on the *Calton* case. It could only have been dropped when the guitar was removed from the case, either by security or by Customs.


----------



## manupulated (Dec 21, 2013)

Mike MacLeod said:


> That won't happen. Sadly, they couldn't care less. Frankly, the neck will not snap with a humidity issue, and top cracks were unlikely to occur in that setting. The damage could only come from abuse on behalf of the customs folks. This is not unheard of.
> My good friend had her Taylor destroyed in a *Calton* case!!!! She arrived at the airport with the guitar in LA. Took a picture of the instrument before handing it over. When she arrived home in Canada, she opened the case in the presence of the airline agent. The lower bout was crushed (treble side) back edge! There was not a mark on the *Calton* case. It could only have been dropped when the guitar was removed from the case, either by security or by Customs.


that's a sad story , ive seen top cracks and flaking paint on a guitar that went in extreme cold (-30 deg celsius ) when she got back in the heat it started , that's the reason my guitars dont stay in the car in winter and even on summer on high heat . I guess that in the story those Customs agents broke it . Not to make a debate about this but I travel to US frequently and those guys are hard on people and their stuff . They hate canadians that all !


----------



## stringer (Jun 17, 2009)

Mike MacLeod said:


> That won't happen. Sadly, they couldn't care less. Frankly, the neck will not snap with a humidity issue, and top cracks were unlikely to occur in that setting. The damage could only come from abuse on behalf of the customs folks. This is not unheard of.
> My good friend had her Taylor destroyed in a *Calton* case!!!! She arrived at the airport with the guitar in LA. Took a picture of the instrument before handing it over. When she arrived home in Canada, she opened the case in the presence of the airline agent. The lower bout was crushed (treble side) back edge! There was not a mark on the *Calton* case. It could only have been dropped when the guitar was removed from the case, either by security or by Customs.


Yeah I was surprised about the neck but I have seen a top crack while taking a guitar out of the trunk of a car on a nice sunny day. The sudden change in temp. It looks like it's all gonna work out in the end, but kinda shitty that a guitar survives for almost 40 years unscathed and then it gets killed by some government agent.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

As far as acclimation to another climate, that has nothing to do with it. Think of how many thousands of guitars are shipped south from nortern climes anf vice versa every year with no problems. The damage had to be done by rough handling. Perhaps Global is related to United Airlines, who breaks guitars.


----------



## Relic (Mar 19, 2011)

I ordered a guitar from a US retailer in April 2013. The guitar was damaged by Canadian Customs, while out of the case. Clearly it was dropped. The retailer in question shipped me a replacement almost immediately, after warning me that getting a damage claim resolved would take months. It's now over a year later and I still have the damaged instrument. Although I received a damage form from Customs in May 2013, which I completed and mailed back the same day, I have not heard anything since, either from Customs or the retailer. It's puzzling to say the least. I've given up doing followups.

I don't know what the problem is at Customs, but they seem to be careless with instruments. The other weird part of this story is the content of the form I was sent. Although I'd taken photos of the damage no-one is interested in seeing them (either Customs or the retailer). The form was short and included a question asking how much it would cost to repair the damage. Not being a pro repair tech, I of course have no idea, and answered accordingly.

Kudos to the retailer for sending me a replacement (which did arrive intact) but why they've completely fallen out of touch about their damaged instrument, still in my possession, I have no idea.

I will never order an instrument from the US again, though.


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

Relic said:


> I don't know what the problem is at Customs, but they seem to be careless with instruments.


...which is why I have a US PO Box and, when I do have something sent there, broker my own instruments when I cross. Interestingly, the ONE time CBSA decided to inspect my declaration, they removed the case from my car and were about to open it - this is _outside_ in -20 January weather - when I immediately stopped them to explain what would happen. To their credit, they did finally take heed and agreed to open the case in a secure area indoors but if I hadn't been watching them, that instrument would have become scrap wood.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

StevieMac said:


> ...which is why I have a US PO Box and, when I do have something sent there, broker my own instruments when I cross. Interestingly, the ONE time CBSA decided to inspect my declaration, they removed the case from my car and were about to open it - this is _outside_ in -20 January weather - when I immediately stopped them to explain what would happen. To their credit, they did finally take heed and agreed to open the case in a secure area indoors but_* if I hadn't been watching them, that instrument would have become scrap wood.*_


Since it was shipped in an unheated truck, I doubt whether it would sustain any damage at all.


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

Steadfastly said:


> Since it was shipped in an unheated truck, I doubt whether it would sustain any damage at all.


Not relevant. It was an acoustic guitar that sat inside the PO for 3 days before I got to it, and then went straight into my (heated) car. I'm quite certain that an immediate 40 degree drop in ambient temperature would have F'ed that guitar up good.....


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

StevieMac said:


> Not relevant. It was an acoustic guitar that sat inside the PO for 3 days before I got to it, and then went straight into my (heated) car. I'm quite certain that an immediate 40 degree drop in ambient temperature would have F'ed that guitar up good.....


I don't think it would but it's okay if we disagree.


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

Steadfastly said:


> I don't think it would but it's okay if we disagree.


Well, there's really only one way to determine if you're right. Next winter, when it's at least 20 below, take your favourite acoustic outside and open it's case to see what happens. That way you'll know for sure if you're hunch is correct! ;^ )


----------



## ampjunkie (Jul 30, 2009)

StevieMac said:


> Well, there's really only one way to determine if you're right. Next winter, when it's at least 20 below, take your favourite acoustic outside and open it's case to see what happens. That way you'll know for sure if you're hunch is correct! ;^ )


Even if it's being shipped during the winter, and the shipping truck is not heated -- you'd be surprised how warm the guitar is in the case and surrounded by packing materials versus the surrounding outside air temperature. You should never open an acoustic guitar case if it's been exposed to any extreme weather until you let it acclimate to your environment. See this good article:

http://www.greenfieldguitars.com/en/gg1.aspx?class=GG&section=43&storyid=286


----------

